# HELP Airwire F keys do not Trigger Phoenix Sounds



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an USA SD40 with Battery, Airwire 900, Phoenix P8 and Airwire T9000 controller. I was updating the sound file with some changes and as I was saving, my laptop screen went blank, then rebooted. Okay so I reinstalled the sound file. Now I have the general sound when you turn it on, I can control the SD40, if I press the 0 function key my lights come on, the F6 key controls the ditch lights and they work, but no sound function keys work. I look at the file and my function keys are assigned sounds. So I went to the Phoenix web site and downloaded the latest SD40 file and installed it. Still the Function keys will not trigger a sound. When I change a sound with the software like volume on the horn, it works. Tried the controller on my C19 and Function keys work fine. What happened? I've turned the controler off, changed its batteries, recharged the SD40, turned it off and on multiple times, reloaded the different sound files and still the function keys will not trigger the sounds. Any ideas? I plan to call Phoenix on Monday.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Send an e-mail to Paul.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

did you check to see if the sound card has the same # as your sd40? or did it go back to default


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dick,
My thinking, *which was wrong*, that since I could control the loco, the address was correct. You were right, the sound card was not recognizing my address. Went to the default 3 address and all the sound functions worked. So, I reprogrammed my address and success.
Back in business. This site is great.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That's great Tommy!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you are using G2 airwire, I think it always has to have the sound card at address 3. 

Greg


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

glad i could help


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
Not with the G2, only the new drop-ins. Tommy,glad you got it fixed. Ignore my e-mail from last night.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
Although this isn't a G2 - That was what I thought. I went to the DCC screen in the software it showed the DCC address as 3 which I thought was correct. Now that I have reprogrammed the DCC address to the loco (number 3009), it shows 3009 as the DCC address in the Phoenix software scren.
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Paul, I appreciate the correction... 

(weird though that they did this on the drop in's) 

Maybe they did this to avoid what happened to Tommy? 

Regards, Greg


----------

